# Merc 9.9 4 stroke



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Need some help and maybe someone will come up with something that hasn't already been tried or talked about.

My 4 stroke kicker just doesn't want to run consistently at one RPM at low speed. It flucuates rpm up and down, which annoys the hell out of me, along with the selling dealer and his mechanics. Once the motor gets a little higher rpm, it runs and purrs perfect and will do it all day long. However, its when I want to run (troll) slower, that it starts fluctuates rpm.

I can't count the number of times I've had this back to the dealer, who has adjusted valves, changed filters, removed and cleaned the carb, checked and double checked fuel lines, adjusted timming and I believe took off the factory cap over the air adjustment (EPA thing) and adjusted that. He's at a loss and is having his tech's contact Mercury.

I should also note....... This is my third TrollMaster Pro2 also, which has been finally determined that it IS NOT the problem. The TrollMaster wires are entirely sheilded from any other electrical wires/equipment. If I leave the TrollMaster OFF..... and just use the throttle control, it still does the same damn thing. For some reason, it just doesn't want to keep a constant rpm at low speed and will fluctuate like hell. An example would be, I want to troll at 1.5mph and I set either the TrollMaster or the throttle control. It will run and just purr for just so long, then it will drop rpm like a rock. Then it may pick right back up again or.... I make the adjustment, then it will want to run faster than I want and I have to re-adjust.

NOTE....... GAS IS PURE, NO ETHONOL AND I'M USING RECREATIONAL GAS (High octane), use SeaFoam etc....... Not a fuel problem, as far as the quality of the fuel. I go through enough fuel, that it isn't stale...

I've went so far as to remove the 8.5" prop, dropped down to the 6.5", thinking that would increase the rpm enough to get it over that "hump". When that didn't work, I sent the prop out to have the diameter reduced and wedge removed. Of course balanced, and it still doesn't want to run consistent at low rpm's.

Kicker is on a Lund 1850 Tyee, usually two people on board, equipment and then the 150 Opti.

Any of you professional motor guys have a clue as to what may be happening or what may be causing this issue?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Sure sounds like gas/air issue, but you seem to have addressed all of this. How old is the gas tank? I had a hairline crack in my portable tank fitting (on the top of the tank) kicker had the exact symptom you speak of. Mine would run great at higher speeds, but it would not idle well under load.
Have you tried to swap gas tanks out just see if it makes a difference? Maybe re-inspect the fittings/tank, I didn't see my cracked fitting upon the first inspection but it was my problem. 
Only other item is maybe it doesn't like the premium fuel? That's seems goofy, but possible.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

run it off of an auxilary tank like Greenbush said so that you can rule that out.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

They've checked that too. Even though it runs directly off a "T" from the main line. In other words, I only have one line coming out from the main tank of the boat (not seperate tanks), and instead of having to switch the valve from one motor to the other, there is a "T" in the line, with one going to the main motor and the other to the kicker. All lines have been checked multipal times, along with the fittings and bulbs. The bulb on the kicker remains full, pumped up and hard. They and I have removed the screw from the carb and drained the float (I believe that's what its called). Pumped it and flushed out the lines, reinstalled it and I still have the same problem.....

Octane rating difference has no affect on this condition....


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> They've checked that too. Even though it runs directly off a "T" from the main line. In other words, I only have one line coming out from the main tank of the boat (not seperate tanks), and instead of having to switch the valve from one motor to the other, there is a "T" in the line, with one going to the main motor and the other to the kicker. All lines have been checked multipal times, along with the fittings and bulbs. The bulb on the kicker remains full, pumped up and hard. They and I have removed the screw from the carb and drained the float (I believe that's what its called). Pumped it and flushed out the lines, reinstalled it and I still have the same problem.....
> 
> Octane rating difference has no affect on this condition....


 
I would borrow another kicker to see if the problem is on the fuel delivery side or the kicker itself. You may have already done this too.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Greenbush future said:


> I would borrow another kicker to see if the problem is on the fuel delivery side or the kicker itself. You may have already done this too.


Haven't went that far yet. However, after spending the money that I spent on that boat, I'll let the dealer, sooner or later, get to the bottom of it. Its not costing me anything but my time, as the dealer will stand behind WHAT EVER IT IS for me. Just frustrating as hell when every possible contributing factor has been checked and re-checked and a resolution can not be found.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Well they went round and round with Mercury today, called other motor techs and it appears that there actually is one more thing that can be tried. Although Mercury doesn't like the idea because of the EPA.

Mercury set the carb to meet EPA standards, probably in California and the air adjustment is non-adjustable, at least from Mercury. Right under the idle screw, there's a brass cap that is pressed into the carb, covering the air mixture screw. According to what the dealer's techs and what other techs have found, is that some of these motors will require that to be adjusted. I was told that this happens on a very limited number of these motors but, some report having to adjust them. Every other concievable contributor has been checked and double checked, except that. So its off to the let the tech drill and pull out that brass plug and make the idle air mixture adjustable. Hope to get it out soon after and check it out.

"A very limited few need adjustment." Wouldn't ya know one may be mine....


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

The walleye's will only be that much bigger when this issue is resolved. 
Glad you are getting activity from your dealer, if you bought local (Hubbard Lake), i'm aware of them, and haven't ever had anything bad to say. 
If I remember right, there is a certain little MS get together that provides great competition, with a nice trophy, good group of people too.


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

I too am lucky like you - a 9.9 that won't stay ilde'd down - - - I did the mixture screw thing and no change to control - still "hunting" as you troll along . Been through it all; Pro-Troll swap, plugs, props, fuel lines/fittings/bulbs........mine is 2006 Pro Kicker

Do post if your dealer solves the issue


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine was doing the same exact thing and I finally found that the troll master wasn't letting it idle all the way down.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Well there's one more chance at resolution. A complete new carb is ordered. Legally, the tech CAN NOT remove the cap over the air mixture. Needless to say..... he spent hours going completely over that motor. With it idleing at 900rpm (factory recommended) and just putting it in gear, the rpm's fluctuated back and forth 120rpms. The tech wasn't able to hear it but, once the tac was hooked up, it clearly showed that it would not maintain a constant rpm. A small fluctuation is expected, however when if fluctuates 120rpm constantly, something's wrong. A few times, it fluctuated up to 140rpm's. After going over everything, including lines, plugs, filter, etc. they determined that they would have to order a new carb.

Wish it would have been local that I bought the boat. I tried and left two or three messages with no return calls. Ended up going over to Brutus for it. Good people over there and they've done everything to help with the situation. New carb will be at no cost, other than my drive back over. We'll see.....

TrollMasters......... I'm on my 3rd one, or rather I should say second. I sent the second one in to TrollMaster and had it verified. The control works perfect. They included one of their newest servos when they returned it. All work done there was free too. One thing with the TrollMaster, shield it from the control box all the way to the motor, inside the motor to the servo. DO NOT attach it to anything electrical, especially sonar cables or the power cables coming out of the kicker. Which... I've always had done.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

My 4hp yami does that at idle too... hard to maintain a constant speed when pulling spinners.

I just dump the drift sock and bump the rpms up some and it will maintain the correct speed then.

Doesn't solve you motor woes, but you can hit the magic #!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

salmonslammer said:


> My 4hp yami does that at idle too... hard to maintain a constant speed when pulling spinners.
> 
> I just dump the drift sock and bump the rpms up some and it will maintain the correct speed then.
> 
> ...


Well as I stated above, I'm down to a prop about the size of a toothpick so something's wrong. That 4 stroke should run at just an idle and in gear all day long and never miss a beat. With everything checked and as many times as it has, the carb is the only thing left. IF... that doesn't fix the problem, that creates another problem, as the motor has done it from day one and the dealer has a ton of records over it. I guess there's still hope........


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ENCORE said:


> Well as I stated above, I'm down to a prop about the size of a toothpick so something's wrong. That 4 stroke should run at just an idle and in gear all day long and never miss a beat. With everything checked and as many times as it has, the carb is the only thing left. IF... that doesn't fix the problem, that creates another problem, as the motor has done it from day one and the dealer has a ton of records over it. I guess there's still hope........


Got the same motor and my purrs like a kitten no matter the RPM you set it for. No surging. Mine is a 2000 model.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Got the same motor and my purrs like a kitten no matter the RPM you set it for. No surging. Mine is a 2000 model.


Thanks for the encouragement...... :lol:

This motor runs and purrs perfect too, as long as the rpm's are up. Of course even with a toothpick for a prop, that still means over 2 mph min.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you or they try to completely remove the Troll Master from the linkage? Mine does the same thing and it is the Troll Master. Some sort of electrical interference makes it twitch. I used to race RC cars a while back and can tell you that servos can do some really strange things if they're getting blasted by interference, even with the power off. I used to race my cars around in a parking lot until they store got a new alarm system. Whatever was coming out of there would make my car's servos twitch. Even with the power turned off, they would do it for a short time. They'd go crazy with the power on.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Two ideas.
First and foremost use regular 87-89 octane. That is what it was tuned for, add marine stabil.

By running high octane fuel you completely detuned the factory tuning.

If you want to run the high octane you going to have to adjust the size of the airbleed hole in the throttle blade.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

B.Chunks said:


> Did you or they try to completely remove the Troll Master from the linkage? Mine does the same thing and it is the Troll Master. Some sort of electrical interference makes it twitch. I used to race RC cars a while back and can tell you that servos can do some really strange things if they're getting blasted by interference, even with the power off. I used to race my cars around in a parking lot until they store got a new alarm system. Whatever was coming out of there would make my car's servos twitch. Even with the power turned off, they would do it for a short time. They'd go crazy with the power on.


Yes, the TrollMaster was unhooked. I also have extra shielding on the complete TrollMaster wire length. It pretty much states by TrollMaster, all in red, the warnings about not doing that. Its definately the carb I believe.




limige said:


> Two ideas.
> First and foremost use regular 87-89 octane. That is what it was tuned for, add marine stabil.
> 
> By running high octane fuel you completely detuned the factory tuning.
> ...


Its never mattered rather I've ran regular or recreational fuel, its always done it no matter what. Regular is what I started out with and used for the first year and had the problem non-stop. The next year, I went to premimum and the problem still existed, non-stop. Then when I found "recreational fuel" in Oscoda, I eliminated the ethonol. Bottom line, ethonol is bad, bad, bad for outboards and you can't find "regular" without ethonol. When all three major outboard manufacturers just flat out say, _"Mix extra oil, even up to 30%",_ they're trying to save people costly repairs caused by ethonol. I've used both marine stabil and Seafoam. There's usually an extra can of Seafoam on the shelf.
So what I'm expierencing now, isn't anything that I haven't expierenced from day one. Going back to have the carb replaced will make the sixth time, that they've went completely through that motor, including removing and cleaning the carb. Hopefully a new carb will eliminate the issue.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ENCORE said:


> Thanks for the encouragement...... :lol:
> 
> This motor runs and purrs perfect too, as long as the rpm's are up. Of course even with a toothpick for a prop, that still means over 2 mph min.


Got to add, no Troll Master on mine.

Can get it well below 1 MPH.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

You are right on track by drilling out brass cap to get to the adjustment screw. This will cure the problem.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Got to add, no Troll Master on mine.
> 
> Can get it well below 1 MPH.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh more salt in the wound


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

A new carb finally came in to the dealer, after someone at the manufacturer realized that the part number had changed. Funny how easily and quick things happen when you (manufacturer) use the right part number.

Took the boat to the dealer, who at Mercury's request also had to do a "power flush". Wasn't sure exactly what that was and had to ask. Evidently they pull off the intake, pull the plugs and squirt the power flush in the motor, then let it set for 12 hours. Supposed to take any carbon and such out. What the heck, can't hurt plus, I got a free oil change.

They installed the new carb and the owner along with the tech, took the boat to the lake. They put it through a number of different tests to match trolling and, to find out if it would significently change rpm's like it had been doing. They ran it for over 15 minutes at idle in gear and it would remain steady at .9 mph, with no significent change in rpm or, more than a couple tenths in speed one way or the other. They took it up to 1.3 mph and ran it for over 25 minutes, during which time he called me. It remained at a constant speed (within a couple tenth's) and constant rpm and did not drop off. They ran it up to 1.8 mph and were going to run it another 25 minutes for a final check. After the time they put through it on the water, it appears that the new carb has fixed the problem. I might add that, they also used the TrollMaster while doing this, which also eliminated that as a contributing factor (which we already knew).

They're fishermen too and to get the proper GPS speed, he had to use his unit, as I removed mine. Said he knew why mine wasn't in the boat.... I didn't want him to see all my waypoints :lol: He was right 
So with it completely empty now, if the weather holds I'll give her a good cleaning, then load it up and as soon as the wind goes down, give it a REAL test!

Just have to point out.......... MAPLE BAY MARINE has been outstanding to work with!!!!!! I've had nothing but the *VERY BEST* customer service from them. They've worked very hard to resolve this issue and we both hope that its finally resolved. They were even good enough to bring the boat 1/2 way back, to save me some travel and I picked it up last night.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just exactly how mine runs. Glad its finally fixed for you.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Still does the same thing, even with the new carb. Needless to say, I'm a little frustrated at this point. This motor has to be geared wrong or something. It will not run and stay running at the same rpm consistently, unless I'm running 2mph.

Yesterday was the first real test and you could not only hear the rpm's change, you could also see the difference in the water stream coming out of the motor. Running good, had a good straight stream out of the motor. It would drop rpm's and you could see the arch in the stream.

Tomorrow morning, the call goes in........


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

ENCORE said:


> Still does the same thing, even with the new carb. Needless to say, I'm a little frustrated at this point. This motor has to be geared wrong or something. It will not run and stay running at the same rpm consistently, unless I'm running 2mph.
> 
> Yesterday was the first real test and you could not only hear the rpm's change, you could also see the difference in the water stream coming out of the motor. Running good, had a good straight stream out of the motor. It would drop rpm's and you could see the arch in the stream.
> 
> Tomorrow morning, the call goes in........


 Crack that seal and bump up the air/fuel if you're anywhere near the end of your warranty.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

B.Chunks said:


> Crack that seal and bump up the air/fuel if you're anywhere near the end of your warranty.


Mercury gave the dealer permission to do that with the original carb and also with this carb. It appears, that these were set to meet Cal. EPA regulations and were factory set at 1/2 to 3/4 turn out. Mercury recommended it be 2 1/2 turns out. They tried that and found that it ran its best at 2 3/4 turn out. It will just not run consistently, unless the rpm's are up high..........


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I guess next Tuesday we should finally get to the bottom of this. One way or the other. A Mercury tech is coming to the dealership and I need to have the boat there. This is going to be fun.....  I pretty much know what to expect, having spent my entire working career working with engineers, reps and techs. You don't even have to say a word, and they know that you're about to, "Call their baby ugly". 

However in this case, the dealership has the documentation and information about how many times they've tried to resolve this issue. Its had me, the dealership and everyone else that I've talked to baffled. This Mercury 9.9 4-stroke should run like every other 9.9 4-stroke runs, just like clock work and never miss a beat. Heck, I've got a 12 year old lawn tractor with a Briggs on it, that will set and idle all day and never miss a beat. Hoping for good weather, as he'll most likely want an "on the water" test, for which I will be in the boat for.

I also have to give a huge Thank you, to my fishing partner, as he wrote up HIS verison of what's been happening with the motor, signed it and provided his phone number. Now I owe him, again 

Sure hope Tuesday turns out to be a real good day and not a real bad day.


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I hope it goes well for you on tuesdy. 

2 days left till I pick up the new pro v so worst case you can always come ride with me.

Sorry had to poke a bit of fun. Will see you Saturday I am sure. Gonna be over there breaking in the new ride. Got lots of time to put on tht motor so looks like lots of circles around the lake all day.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

walleyebum said:


> Well I hope it goes well for you on tuesdy.
> 
> 2 days left till I pick up the new pro v so worst case you can always come ride with me.
> 
> Sorry had to poke a bit of fun. Will see you Saturday I am sure. Gonna be over there breaking in the new ride. Got lots of time to put on tht motor so looks like lots of circles around the lake all day.


Wow, talk about pouring salt into a wound......... :lol:


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

All in good fun


Besides I owed you one for your adventures in my new boat


I am sure they will tke care of the kicker. Like you said they have so much documenttion on the problem and trying to fix it at this point I think they are probabbly going to do what they have to tke care of the problem.

Hopefully the rep doesn't want to have to make repeated trips out on this and just gives the green light to replace the motor.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

walleyebum said:


> All in good fun
> 
> 
> Besides I owed you one for your adventures in my new boat
> ...


 Well it still doesn't change the fact, that I am the first person in your boat :lol:

Its never been a case of the dealership, its going to be the Mercury rep. You could never believe the numbers of times that an engineer, tech, or rep told me, "Its in spec." during my working career, when something was really wrong.

_No disrespect to any of the engineers who may be reading but, you also know that when someone questions your work, they're "Calling your baby ugly"._

You just never know and I may get a representative that uses some common sense and reason and this whole thing goes easy. However odds in Vegas would be stacked against me and I certainly wouldn't bet on myself. If I don't report back on Tuesday night or Wednesday at the latest, it would be nice to have visitors.......


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Met at the dealership with the Mercury Regional Rep this morning. I was introduced and was never spoken to by him for the next 2 1/2 hours.

Held my cool when he pulled out his compression tester kit and he had everything in it for a HONDA, but nothing that would fit a Mercury 9.9. Held my cool when he pulled out all his electrical testing equipment and it didn't work. I didn't even chuckle when he finally figured out that they needed new batteries, for which he had to leave and purchase new.

He was more worried about getting his $150 pants and his $200 shoes dirty, than he was the issues I was having with the product that HE represented.

I even held my cool, when he decided that he needed to leave for lunch. However it did give me time to set down with the dealership owner for a conversation. His last words to me were, "Don't hold back. We're 100% behind you and if you have to let him have it, do not hold back."

Well I did very good until about an hour into the "on the water" test. It took 30 minutes for the motor to start acting up, then did so off and on for the next 30 minutes. Nice boat ride on Burt Lake, up until the "representative" started to blame everything else except for the motor. It was at that time, that I basically explained to him, that I wasn't leaving the dealership until we found and corrected the issue or with a different motor. That's when he got all pissed off, started slamming shut his equipment and said, "We're done". Ok, I get it.....

Back to the dealership and when the dealer came out, the discussion started. The "representative" pretty much stated that I was full of **** and there was nothing wrong with the motor. BINGO!!!!!!!! NOW IT WAS MY TURN!

Needless to say, things got extremely heated between us. He accused me of things, which never happened and I presented him with FACTS of the conversations and he had to apologize but, he was pissed off and we went at it. It was then that the dealer had to step in between us and take control of the situation before it esculated any further. The dealer just flat out told the "representative" that he emphatically refused to accept his findings. There was something wrong with the motor and he was backing his customer 100% and wanted to know the next part of the process. I think it took the rep off guard to hear him (dealer) be so "absolute".

Next step was for the dealership to contact Customer Service. The "representative" never talked to me the rest of the time I was there. Probably a good thing for both of us.

Dealer contacted Customer Service at Mercury, stated the dealership's opinion and that they completely disagreed with the "representative's" results. Now I wasn't present for the conversation with Mercury but, when the dealer returned, he asked me to follow him. I followed him into the showroom and he pointed out a new Mercury motor on a stand and asked me if I'd be willing to swap my 9.9 for a new, never been serviced 15hp Bigfoot. After a brief conversation, in which I told him that it wasn't that I wanted a new motor, I just wanted one that ran right and consistent, I agreed, of course. So, the dealer had to order an adaptor to hook it up which he didn't have on hand but, they're putting a new kicker on it and I left the boat.

I have to state publicaly, that I've never had a dealership stand behind a customer (me), like Maple Bay Marine stood behind me. They went through the process, which they had to do but, to the bitter end, Maple Bay Marine stood behind me 100%. I completely understand that there's a process that they have to follow but, when the process fails and the dealership stands up and puts the customer first, they'll get my return business.

*Both Tim and Dustin at Maple Bay Marine in Brutus, are stand up people, good business people and stand up for and put the customer first. I thank them for everything they've done, put up with and what they're doing. Top notch people and a top notch dealership!*


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

We have a similiar issue with our boat. It just won't run good at low RPMs. If we put our bags out we can get our rpms up and get our speed down. Not that your probably gonna settle for that since the motor definately is missing something somewhere but bags would at least help in the mean time. I didnt read thru all the responses in case it was suggested already.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> We have a similiar issue with our boat. It just won't run good at low RPMs. If we put our bags out we can get our rpms up and get our speed down. Not that your probably gonna settle for that since the motor definately is missing something somewhere but bags would at least help in the mean time. I didnt read thru all the responses in case it was suggested already.


They replaced the 9.9 with a year newer and out of the crate 15hp. So far, it runs like a top and will troll down to .8 Couldn't be happier, as there was definately something wrong with that 9.9


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Thats pretty freakin awsome!! Glad to hear you got it resolved and are a happy camper!!


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Now that is customer service and a sweet upgrade! Don't hear about that too often.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

what an ordeal! Glad to hear you finally got resolution. And it sounds like MB Marine is the place to go. THAT's customer service.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

bombcast said:


> what an ordeal! Glad to hear you finally got resolution. And it sounds like MB Marine is the place to go. THAT's customer service.


You're ABSOLUTELY RIGHT! Maple Bay Marine will continue to get my business!


----------



## Down Lowe (Jul 17, 2007)

Maple bay is great and as stated, those guys fish too. Plus, Dustins dad gives a great haircut at Mike and daves in Indian river!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

